
Addicted to your phone? This guy is trying to make it stop - deomihir
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/11/the-binge-breaker/501122/?utm_source=wdfb&mbid=social_fb&amp;single_page=true
======
deomihir
“Never before in history have the decisions of a handful of designers (mostly
men, white, living in SF, aged 25–35) working at 3 companies”—Google, Apple,
and Facebook—“had so much impact on how millions of people around the world
spend their attention … We should feel an enormous responsibility to get this
right.”

This was I think the most interesting quote in the article.

